# Will I get in trouble for bringing my cat with me?



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

I hope not


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If you pick someone up with a cat allergy maybe? Or a nutjob that thinks cats are evil and must be exterminated? You're dealing with hundreds of people that would react in different ways so it's your call.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd report for the free ride


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Get you one of those phony service pet licenses and you are all set. Not even Uber can get your kitty out of your car. They can't force us to pick up people with service animals but turn right around and deny you the right for your service animal.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

When Uber inquires, explain to them that the pax must of made a typo. Tell Uber that the pax mentioned to you during the ride that your "*hat*" was clean!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> When Uber inquires, explain to them that the pax must of made a typo. Tell Uber that the pax mentioned to you during the ride that your "*hat*" was clean!


I always like a clean " kitty".


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

Funny thing.. I have 2500 rides and it was my FIRST TIDY clean car comment.... and they spelled it wrong!! My luck....


----------



## randomdriver824 (Apr 1, 2018)

if i got into your car and started having a sneeze attack because of your my allergy to your cat, reasonable chance of you getting a low rating.

though if i didn't start sneezing uncontrollably then being able to play with the cat might get you a larger tip.

sooooo.....luck of the draw? but i think the downside risk of the former outweighs the latter


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Latekick said:


> I hope not
> View attachment 218904


Depends, do you have a pic of your pussycat?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I would train the cat to pee on the riders


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't see why they would shitcan you when I see this at the airport DAILY:










He might have his dog to paw for high ratings, but he could be barking up the wrong tree. You cat might be purfect as a riding companion, but not many are cat people as much as are dog people.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Latekick said:


> I hope not
> View attachment 218904


It looks like you are providing great service, so you should be fine. However, if a paxhole choose to complain, then the cat's out of the bag.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have cats so your ok with me, however.

Perhaps you missed the memo on "Service Animals" There is one for your State.

*Penal Code - PEN*
*PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680]*
_ ( Part 1 enacted 1872. )_
*TITLE 9. OF CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON INVOLVING SEXUAL ASSAULT, AND CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC DECENCY AND GOOD MORALS [261 - 368.5]*
_ ( Heading of Title 9 amended by Stats. 1982, Ch. 1111, Sec. 2. )_
*CHAPTER 12. Other Injuries to Persons [346 - 367g]*
_ ( Chapter 12 enacted 1872. )_ 
*365.7. *

(a) Any person who knowingly and fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal or written notice, to be the owner or trainer of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog, as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.

(b) As used in this section, "owner" means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.

_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)_


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

I have NO cat... she or he spelled CAR wrong. Does anyone else have any funny 5 star comments?


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I mean cats are very clean creatures 

If you had a cat in the car and I was your rider, you'd get a $50 tip. 

That's how much I love cats! (ignore the dog in my avatar)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Anything out of the ordinary will eventually draw complaints. Too many complaints and you are out. Does not matter if they are reasonable or not.

Good luck to you and Mr/s Meow.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Just put a service vest on it. Uber can't do anything about that. /s


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't think people commenting realized OP doesn't actually have a cat in the car- his pax meant to type "car" lololol!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I don't think people commenting realized OP doesn't actually have a cat in the car- his pax meant to type "car" lololol!!


I dunno about that. See title of thread.

*Will I get in trouble for bringing my CAR with me?*


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I dunno about that. See title of thread.
> 
> *Will I get in trouble for bringing my CAR with me?*


No the title says "Cat"

But that's because a pax wrote a comment about how his "cat was clean" but pax MEANT to say his "car was clean"

Plus, OP commented in the thread about the fact that he doesn't have a cat! That was a joke - asking about his cat .....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> No the title says "Cat"
> 
> But that's because a pax wrote a comment about how his "cat was clean" but pax MEANT to say his "car was clean"
> 
> Plus, OP commented in the thread about the fact that he doesn't have a cat! That was a joke - asking about his cat .....


Ah.... Now I get it


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Woops, I see now the joke of "cat" vs "car". As the American Press Institute identified a while ago, 6:10 Americans just read the headlines!


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

I cant stand cats. I am also allergic. Now honestly unless we went on a 2 + hour road trip I'd probably not be affected. But still hate cats . 1 * for your emotional support animal.


----------

